# camera problem



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

since i upgraded to W7pro. my camera, Canon powershot A620. it used to name each new pic numerically. now, it wants to start from 1 each time i download new pics from my camera. this is a real pita and makes not want to take pics at all.

is there a setting or something somewhere that i can adjust ?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I never install any camera software as I have a few different cameras and they don't play well together. Using a card reader as small as a thumb drive, it is very easy to import the pictures to a folder with the current date where the numbering does not matter.

Deleting the images from the camera is a simple check box while importing.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Can you uninstall W7Pro.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> since i upgraded to W7pro. my camera, Canon powershot A620. it used to name each new pic numerically. now, it wants to start from 1 each time i download new pics from my camera. this is a real pita and makes not want to take pics at all.
> 
> is there a setting or something somewhere that i can adjust ?


Are you using a cable to transfer the images from the camera to the PC using the Canon EOS Utility?

I never do that. I pull the card and stick it in the computer or laptop.

The camera always increments the file name by 1. Are you sure you didn't make a change to the camera internal settings that would affect the file naming convention?

If you don't figure it out, go to POTN (photography on the net) and ask there. POTN is the official Canon users forum.

AfterI download the images to the computer, I format the card (in the camera) and go again. The file names still increment by 1 each time and never start over at 1. I have been doing this since Win95 and all the later versions of Windows. Going on at least 800,000 images and 6 different Canon camera bodies.

Note: I just checked the settings in Digital Photo Professional and one of the settings in Batch Processing is set by default to rename the images starting at DPP_0001. Check that to see if it is the problem. That may not have anything to do with it, but it could. I don't know what your workflow is so it is hard to diagnose the problem.

Good luck. I hope you find the culprit.
Mike


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't know if you are simply copy pasting from the cam to windows, but you should always use a reasonably good program to automate the process. You can accomplish a number of different tasks all at the same time.

I use Adobe Photoshop Elements. Comes complete with a good quality editor and library feature. 

At any rate, you can import 100's at a time and on import you can have everything renamed according to time/date of the picture taken, successive numbers... what ever you want. You can also have it auto scan/correct for a number of the normal defects.... red eye, or incorrect picture orientation for example, and you can auto sort to the library which is good if you're like me and have literally terabytes of pictures on hand.

I don't dare import any other way now.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Sanders said:


> Don't know if you are simply copy pasting from the cam to windows, but you should always use a reasonably good program to automate the process. You can accomplish a number of different tasks all at the same time.
> 
> I use Adobe Photoshop Elements. Comes complete with a good quality editor and library feature.
> 
> ...


I have used Adobe Lightroom for years with great success. When dealing with many pictures, USB 3.0 is your friend! :biggrin2:


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Your camera should be assigning the name to the file. But your OS may be trying to rename. Like Stinger said, pull the card and direct transfer. You could also transfer to a holding folder. Rename the files once they are there (mass rename is easy and awesome). And then move them to their permanent home.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just tried a few settings on the camera thaat led me to believe that the camera stopped consecutively naming., i changed them. didn't wwork. and i don't have camera software installed and didn't before.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> i just tried a few settings on the camera thaat led me to believe that the camera stopped consecutively naming., i changed them. didn't wwork. and i don't have camera software installed and didn't before.


If you're doing a straight copy/paste or 'move' then the file name should be EXACTLY the same as it was on the camera. There is no name change unless you specify. If your cam is showing something different while you are reviewing on the cam then it's probably using metadata from the picture itself and not the name of the file.

Some cams do have the ability to specify a series number set, and they can be set to continue with the series or reset with each offload. Mine has that and it also has the ability to name each file with the date/time. But that is written into the cam's firmware and has little to do with windows. Now windows will change a file name (after advising and asking) if there is another file in the same location with the exact same name... but that's about it. Windows can not and does not change a file name on copy/paste or 'move' on its own so the issue has to be originating from the cam.

If you are not copy/pasting and are using the windows import feature then you SHOULD be able to change the name to date taken + tag.

Whne you plug the cam in you should get a option box asking if you want to import. It will give you "import settings and give you the ability to control the names.
I'll get some screen shots for you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i think i now found it on the camera


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nope, i think. setting = file # reset = was on. i turned it off. took test image = showed #1.
but, on the cameras screen when reviewing pics, it shows 2600 pics took with this camera.
and that is what i want it to go back to doing as a name for the pic.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

When you plug in your cam you SHOULD get an autoplay option window coming up (if not then you will have to go to control panel and reset your autoplay options):









Click on Import photos/video and you'll get a window like this:









In the bottom left of that window you will see import settings, click on that and you will get this:









It's pretty basic but at least it will allow you to group photos by date into a particular folder

Again though, I would suggest a program like Adobe photo elements. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> nope, i think. setting = file # reset = was on. i turned it off. took test image = showed #1.
> but, on the cameras screen when reviewing pics, it shows 2600 pics took with this camera.
> and that is what i want it to go back to doing as a name for the pic.


Take a few test pictures and download a few times and see what happens. If it's still not working then the cam is the issue because windows doesn't change file names unless told to do so (on copy/paste move)


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Just thought I'd show you how pics can be with a reasonably good library/import program. This one happens to be Adobe Photoshop elements. ( I have PMB... it kind of sucks)










Tons of options on names upon import, categorizing, tagging.. etc. It keeps a complete library which you can tag on import according to year, people, colors... what ever you want. I tag according to year and person so if I want to see all pictures of my daughter from the year 2012, I just click on her name and the year. It will instantly filter down to only those pictures.

Lots of sharing options too. If you want to email pics for example just highlight them and go to share. It will automatically generate the email for you through your preferred email server and attach all the pics.
It makes the whole experience pretty fun.


----------

